# A young pigeon found me



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Hello all.
When I was leaving the gym last night a small pigeon came wandering over to me cheeping. It didn't look great so I brought it home. The advice I got from the local rescue place was to put it back where I got it or they will put it to sleep. I brought it home as there are loads of foxes round here and it would be gone pretty quickley.
So now what?
I have it in a box on a towel thing. I can put extra heat in too. i was thinking the micro wave rice thing.
From pics on another site it looks about 25 days old. i had given it some milk with bead in it but didn't see anyone on here mention it so i took it out. It had taken most of the milk. I then put water in and it has taken that too. I now have some water/salt/sugar in now.
It is also quite puffed up. Is it sick?

What do I do now? How much water should it be taking? I have no idea.
What do I feed it with?

I'll try and get a picture up if I can get my camera working.
Cheers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness in bringing home the bird, you absolutely did the right thing!

I can't believe the advice you got from a local rescue place, and am glad you ignored it.

If the youngster hasn't eaten please follow this link. Rehydrate first for at least 20 minutes and then feed.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


Please don't give the youngster milk as that is not good for pigeons at all.

Give the bird water for now and if he is drinking, he should be eating a good seed mix, wild bird seed will do. At 25 days of age he may or may not be weaned. 

If you don't have bird seed, for now you can try giving the youngster some dry split peas and corn, or even thawed out and drained frozen corn and peas. If he will pick up and actually eat one after the other then he may be weaned, if not you may have to hand feed him some seed and/or grain.
He should be eating at least a tablepoon of bird seed per serving, probably 3 or four times per day.

Yes, do put the youngster on heat set on low, in a quite draft free room.

How do the poops look?

If you have any human grade probiotics you can actually give some in the water, which would be extremely beneficial for him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

UK? We've got a few UK members so you might post your general location (UK or wherever) and see if there's a rehabber near you. In the interim, you can feed him wild bird seed or thawed frozen peas and corn. He probably doesn't know how to eat yet so you may have to do some teaching. In the worst case, you can open his beak with your fingernails and drop seeds in for him to swallow. Don't put too much in at a time. Another food that you might try is (although you don't want him learning to eat the stuff as his main diet) is small chunks of puppy chow that have been individually wetted (just dunk 'em once). See if you can get something down him. Can you take a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Hi. Thanks for the help.
The 'poops' are dark green and white and pretty squidgy and wet. Almost runny. 
I have it wrapped up in a towel with a sock full of warm rice in the towel. How long will this last for? i may have a heat pad from a teraruim in the garage would this be OK to use.
It has a bowl of the water mix in with it. Should I leave it for a while to heat up before putting food in? What sort of temperature should I have? 
Sorry for the million questions, i'm sure they'll keep coming. Kinda in at the deep end.
Thanks.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

I'm in Glasgow, Scotland.
I'll go fetch my camera.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, since you've been giving it water for awhile now (how long have you had the bird?) it might easily be rehydrated enough to get some food down. As to its poops, they will excrete bile even in the absence of food moving through the GI. That will provide a dollop of a dark lime-green paste that can be mistaken for solids. Also there can be either liquid urine or reduced urine that're somewhat clear and white respectively. 

Anyhow, it's probably time to get some food down. Do you have any of the things mentioned so far?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

emsfactory said:


> Hi. Thanks for the help.
> The 'poops' are dark green and white and pretty squidgy and wet. Almost runny.
> I have it wrapped up in a towel with a sock full of warm rice in the towel. How long will this last for? i may have a heat pad from a teraruim in the garage would this be OK to use.
> It has a bowl of the water mix in with it. Should I leave it for a while to heat up before putting food in? What sort of temperature should I have?
> ...



Hi again,

You can put the bird on a heating pad set on low, just make sure there is a towel between the bird and heating pad. The sock and rice is fine for now.

Once the bird is warmed up for at least twenty minutes you can offer it water, then later seed. If you already followed the steps on the link provided you can soon feed the baby.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Cheers guys. It is drinking on its own so can I assume that it will take it's fill or do I have to give it some? the skin under its chin looks quite dry so is this modaeratley dehydrated?
I have had it since 11pm last night.
I have to go out for an hour or two now so can I leave it warming up for that time and feed it when I get back?
Hopefully here is a picture of the wee scamp.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Also, I have a bag of wild bird seed mix. Will this be OK?
If so do they have to sheled or smashed or will the bird eat them as they are? Should I let the bird try and eat on its own first?
If I have to hand feed it how much food should it give?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, wild bird seed will do. They eat about a tablespoon per meal.

Thank you and please do update us so we can further evaluate the condition of the bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's a funny thing--they can learn to eat pretty quick when they're starved but it may take you feeding the little fellow to get them started. He actually looks pretty normal--that's how they usually look at that age. The wild bird seed will be a good start. You might try putting some in front of him and pecking at it with your finger or a pencil. That, and downright hunger, often gets them pecking up a storm. If he learns that, you can probably let him blissfully self-feed all he wants.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It'll usually take about three days or so before he'll decide you're "daddy", by the way.

Pidgey


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Just to say the wee chap is eating ( a lot) on his own. Must have been hungry. He is also drinking too. he has been cleaning himself and flapping his wings and looks much brighter.
How long do I keep this up for? Whats the next steps?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the hardest part is not getting too emotionally involved. He needs about another three weeks of growing and training. You can stretch that out a bit but you might scope out a place with a bunch of feral pigeons to eventually let him go to be with, hopefully within walking distance of the house.

Pidgey


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Ok he is eating on his own, although he hasn't quite mastered his technique.
If i keep him for 3 weeks do I just keep him fed and watered and then let him go?
I cant fly myself so I am usure if i'd be able to teach it.
Also his craps now have little to no lime green in them. More dark brown/green brown.
Is this good?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He will need room to practice, a small enclosed porch or empty room. Once he starts flapping his wings it is just a matter of a few days when he will start practicing from short distances, like from the cage to the floor and then, as he masters that he will take on new challenges and before you know it he will need more space to fly.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

OK. He has started flapping his wings in his box. Should I start to give him time in an more open space now?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, you should allow him freedom to walk about in an enclosed safe room. You can leave the box there, so he can go back to it for safety and comfort. I put my youngsters in an old play pen, that works well until they actually start flying. Be sure to always keep seed and water around for him. A deep spill proof dishes are best.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Will do. Abou the water, should I keep giving him the water sugar salt mix or should I just give him plain water now?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No, sugar/salt water is just for the time of rehydration. He should be on plain clean water now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi elmsfactory,


The next Month will be his phase of proceeding from young juvenile to sub adult or young adult...

Flying evolves naturally from their developement of muscles and co-ordination from play and excercise, rather than that anyone is needed to teach them or show them.

If provided with a mid high, table top or something area now, he will likely consider that 'his' de-facto Nest Ledge and use it as a home base for whatever progressive little explores will follow, and, in time, abandon it once flying well enough to reach high places indoors there.

For now, too, small whole Seeds, such as Canary or Finch Seed, put in a little deepish dish like a small custard cup, or something lowish and heavy-ish but about an inch deep, will make it easier for him to improve his pecking.

Water bowl similarly, but deeper even is fine - they need to immerse their Beak fairly deeply to drink, so it should be at least an inch and a half to two inches deep.

And soon, if you can obtain it, see about getting a bag of regular Pigeon Mix, which will contain Seeds known to benifit them and to be traditionally provided for them by breeders, fanciers and racers and so on. This will also be useful for your feeding to a feral/wild flock when you bring him to progress in is socialization forays to mingle with them.

So, consider to begin occasions of being brought out of doors, to peck Seeds put on the ground for him...and, to being him also to do this where other Pigeons gather, so he can absorb their ambient modes and be comfortable with them as one of them.

If you do not do this, he will likely be doomed as far as ever taking care of himself in the wild feral out of door worlds.

If possible, it would be far best, if these out of doors forays and Seed pecking excercises, may proceed with the immediate company of wild/feral Pigeon others...so, if you can find someplace nearbye where the pigeons gather, or may be invited to gather with Seeds being put there for them, do so, and bring your young Bird, every day, or other day, for a half hour or so, so he can be with them under your watchful eye. Just kneel or crouch close and he will know you are there loking out for him.


This way, later, in three weeks or four, when you turn him loose, turn him loose 'there', where he will have a ready-made flock and loose community of others, to join, whom he has already spent time and social interactions with.

Poops sould like they are indicating food is going through, and of course that is good...

Poops from a Seed diet will tend to be brownish-green, with white.

You can get a cardboard 'flat' at any Paint Store, two or three inches high, and a foot and a half square or so, and, put some soft rumpled cloth in it, and set this on some table top or similar...under it, and on the table top, lay a plain towell.

On the plain towell part, you can set his little Seed bowl, and Water bowl respectively...and, he will likely find this pleasant, and natural and consider it his own, and stay put till his developement urges him on into small explores of the immediate near places he can easily get to by walking, making small hops, or climbing.

If you want to feed him, vis-a-vis having him peck to eat, I can send you some info off site which will outline how, and what to make it out of. Just drop me a line if you like and I will send -

[email protected]

Sounds like a healthy little Squeaker, who somehow got seperated from the nest and attending ledge if there was one, of his Parents and sibling...and, who likely went some while with no food or water...so, good thing he came up to you!

It is allright to play with him in moderation, lifting him gently a few inches in your palm to invite Wing excercises, and or to just spend time with him, letting him sit nest to you whiule you read or something, while, importantly, taking him every day, or every other day, to peck and graze and socialize with the feral wild others.

Normally he would be in constant company of his sibling, and his parents would only interact with him now, for feeding him a few times-a-day untill he is old enough, and developed enough, to eventually fly with them, to meet his future peers and feral kin and to learn to peck and forrage and graze and so on, as one of them.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

emsfactory said:


> **Ok he is eating on his own, although he hasn't quite mastered his technique.*
> 
> ***If i keep him for 3 weeks do I just keep him fed and watered and then let him go?*
> 
> ...


* That's great. Sounds like he will do just fine. As long as he is drinking, he will rehydrate rapidly.  

** Yes. You might want to add a separate dish of grit as well. He will eat it as he feels the need.
It's best to release him, when ready, to an established flock. Releasing alone isn't the best thing for them. 

*** When he's ready, he will begin to fly on his own.

You are doing a fine job. Please keep us posted. If any problems arise, don't hesitate to post them.  

Cindy


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Hi folks.
Just an update on my wee chum.

Ive had him a week now and he eats and drinks well on his own. I have been letting him out in the back garden (yard) and he has been mingling with the local pigeons.

Flight wise, he cant yet go up but he can fall slowly. Today he started flaping his wings in an atempt to get off the ground. Never managed it though.

It is quite relaxing watching this little bird peck about while I have a coffee. I cant turn my back on him now as he has become quite the explorer.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi elmsfactory,

You are seeing Wing 'excercises' rather than per-se attempts to fly...they will do this untill they have developed sufficient flight muscles to begin making little flights...and the little flights, over time, will become more able and of more distance...it is a gradual progression...


Good to hear you are able to let them visit with their wild-feral kin...definitely do that every day, or as often as you can.

Pecking with them will be a good inspiration for his pecking skills to progress also of course...


Good going...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

emsfactory said:


> Hi folks.
> Just an update on my wee chum.
> 
> Flight wise, he cant yet go up but he can fall slowly. Today he started flaping his wings in an atempt to get off the ground. Never managed it though.
> ...


Thank you for the update. I am glad you are keeping a close eye on him. Youngsters are quite curious and will find a quick way out and they can really move with their feet alone.


----------



## emsfactory (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone. Just a note to say my wee chum has flown away. I have seen him since with other pigeons so I guess he is doing well. Nothing else I could have done anyway.
Thanks for the help/advice, its been an interesting 'project'
Cheers.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad he is doing well. Makes you feel good too, doesn't it.


----------

